# Vitamins for drug induced dp/dr



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Was just wondering, for everyone who got DP/DR from drugs it can't be a defficiency because one moment you had dp and one you didnt, right?
Or maybe the drugs were just a trigger for effects of an vitamin defficieny?
Or do vitamins just make you feel generally better and so making your DP less?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The working theory is that hallucinogens, MDMA or cannabis can push you over the edge if you're already predisposed to the disorder.
The latest research points to the serotonergic or the HPA axis when drugs are concerned.
DPD isn't really the result of a deficiency, it's an alteration in brain functioning.
I haven't heard of vitamins being particularly helpful in treating DPD.
Psychiatric drugs and some other remedies (such as 5-HTP which breaks down to serotonin) help with symptoms, but nothing _cures_ DPD.
Only time will heal all wounds.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

5 htp increaces serotonin, esp in the prefrontal cortex ( i think , is been a while..)

thats why the likes of reboxetine thats a strict NRI makes us lot more DP'ed (and even normal grannies DR'd ) as it causes an increase in serotonin at that particular part of the brain

really fucked up.. wish the bloody drugs companies would put a bit more research into our illness

bleedin sods


----------

